# a few paintings and a drawing by me



## Floyd (Nov 2, 2004)

here's the link http://s3.invisionfree.com/Music_Tastes_Good/index.php?showtopic=8  i just tested it and there's an error in what you can view it asks you to login so just login as usernam: learn password: leicam6


----------



## Karalee (Nov 2, 2004)

maybe i an idiot but it didnt work for me, I tried 3 times.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh, you should get a photobucket account. See the sticky in the gallery forum.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 2, 2004)

did you try logging in?


----------



## vonnagy (Nov 2, 2004)

> Sorry, the password was wrong. All passwords are case sensitive



couldn't login either


----------



## oriecat (Nov 2, 2004)

nope, can't log in. :|


----------



## Aga (Nov 2, 2004)

I also wanted to see your works, but no luck


----------



## Floyd (Nov 4, 2004)

right let's see if linking direct to the pics work instead

http://67.18.37.16/1381/6/upload/p2139011.jpg
http://67.18.37.16/1381/6/upload/p2139202.jpg
http://67.18.37.16/1381/6/upload/p2139413.jpg
http://67.18.37.16/1381/6/upload/p5465527.jpg

Alright it seems to work now.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 5, 2004)

The first and the third are my favs. Great work...I really like the colors in the third. 

BTW Mr. Bolan & T-Rex kicks much booty!


----------



## Floyd (Nov 5, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> The first and the third are my favs. Great work...I really like the colors in the third.
> 
> BTW Mr. Bolan & T-Rex kicks much booty!



cheers I only had digital pics of three paintings and a scan of a drawing because I'm a lazy fvck when it comes to documenting my work.  I only like the first one personally and the fourth one but that's a drawing.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 5, 2004)

Floyd said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the first seems a bit more relaxed and less worked. a more natural feel to it.  Send more if ya got... Hey you really should consider a photobucket account. They give ya a lot of space to upload to and linking is real easy- I hate to advertise for anyone but they offer a great service for free.


----------



## Karalee (Nov 5, 2004)

You know, I think my favorite is the one you did in pen.


----------



## Aga (Nov 5, 2004)

I like them, they're very expressive...  Good job!   The first and the third are my faves.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 6, 2004)

here is another one.

http://67.18.37.16/1381/6/upload/p5516289.jpg

I've created a photo bucket account and am putting some stuff on it now.






















http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v519/floydduncan/****.jpg


----------



## Aga (Nov 6, 2004)

Good work again, Floyd! I like the style of your paintings.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 6, 2004)

The first from the photobucket shots is great!!! Tons of emotion, very powerful. Good work- keep it up!!!


----------



## bitterillusions (Nov 12, 2004)

I love your style! Your use of color is awe inspiring! I also love your detail, and the expressions on all of the faces!!


----------



## Floyd (Nov 13, 2004)

bitterillusions said:
			
		

> I love your style! Your use of color is awe inspiring! I also love your detail, and the expressions on all of the faces!!



Thanks the detail isn't that great though I don't like to dwell on detail I paint really fast everything is started and finished in under an hour while I still have feeling for it before it becomes sterile and boring.  So yeah I don't dwell a lot on detail or line just colour theory as line doesn't create colour line doesn't even exist we fabricate it colour creates line so I focus on colour and the shape evolves from that and distorts itself, I use drips a lot and rely on immediacy which is why I don't work in oils.


----------



## mygrain (Nov 13, 2004)

Floyd said:
			
		

> I use drips a lot and rely on immediacy which is why I don't work in oils.



Slow drying time and the ease to mud things up...yep i agree. I also work real fast. Most of my cat paintings are less than an hour too. Although I 've worked for weeks on LARGE paintings.


----------



## Floyd (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## terri (Nov 24, 2004)

Impressive stuff, I like your style.


----------

